

Falker:Find out if someone deactivated FB or blocked you - nickbyte
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/falker/faoghkjkedlkkjmbjoondlnehohgbcdh

======
nickbyte
There was an error installing, Fixed and working fine now :)

